# Best 3 simple Photoshop (and other editing) tips



## chuasam (Jun 30, 2015)

What are you 3 best simple tips when doing Photoshop?

1. first clean your screen
2. calibrate your screen
3. don't sneeze on your screen while working on an image


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 30, 2015)

1. Shoot to keep post work to a minimum.
2. Shoot knowing what you're going to actually DO in post.
3. Shoot knowing what post work is actually capable of doing.


----------



## 407370 (Jun 30, 2015)

Philosophy:
1. Dont start editing until you know what you will end up with
2. HDR / ToneMapping / Bracketing is the exception and not the rule
3. Get it the way you want it and not how you think it would be popular an online forum / instagram / other web based photo site

Software:
1. Use layers
2. Use contrast and sharpening on separate layers
3. Sharpen after resizing


----------



## Derrel (Jun 30, 2015)

1. Get rid of the also-rans, almosts, and B-list stuff; put that aside and only work on fewer better image files.
2. Don't get too locked-in on a final version in the first session of editing a photo. It's better to explore two, quicker versions of an image on the first editing session than it is to waste a lot of time making a "final" version that you later decide really isn't the best approach.
3. Don't shoot, download, then edit everything in a short period of time if at all possible. Separate the shoot from the culling from the image processing stages if you can; this gives a lot better results by giving you better, more dispassionate judgement about what is in the FILE, rather than how you FELT when shooting the session.


----------



## chuasam (Jul 1, 2015)

1- don't sharpen-use a high pass filter or frequency separation 
2- don't edit out skin texture 
3-take frequent breaks


----------



## dennybeall (Jul 3, 2015)

1 - Use a WACOM Tablet
2 - Make a plan for that photo and work the plan
3 - Use your tools in a logical sequence.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 3, 2015)

#1. use Lightroom
#2. see #1. 
#2. see #1 and #2


----------



## Derrel (Jul 3, 2015)

Piggybacking on pixmedic'a "Use Lightroom" mantra, let me add:

1: Use Lightroom--and lay off the booze!
2: Use Lightroom--and lay off  the weed!
3: Use Lightroom--and lay off the prescription meds!


----------



## binga63 (Jul 5, 2015)

1. Shoot with an idea of what the end product/image is going to be
2. Listen to the thoughts of others, use what makes sense, file away what doesn't
3. Be calm when you screw up, it's not life and death, it's just photoshop


----------



## jovince3000 (Jul 8, 2015)

1-Harsh light can be smoothed with frequency separation, saving the textures. 
2-Try to do everything in camera as much as possible so it save work in post. 
3-Never, I repeat, NEVER retouch your girlfriend's photo so she look fatter.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 8, 2015)

1) Editing starts at exposure
2) Processing is photography, not an inconvinience
3) Nobody is impressed by SOOC, and it's a myth anyway.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 9, 2015)

unpopular said:


> 1) Editing starts at exposure
> ........



It starts _before _exposure.


----------



## bribrius (Jul 9, 2015)

huh. so far reading through i believe i broke every one of them. Just let me add, editing while your laptop screen is dimmed on powersaver because it isn't plugged in. And editing outdoors with sun reflections on the screen so you can barely see the photo you are editing.


----------



## DanOstergren (Jul 15, 2015)

Assuming you use photoshop:

1. Use adjustment layers so your adjustments are non-destructive to the original image.
2. Take your time; good retouching isn't something that just takes a few minutes.
3. Edit with subtlety. Subtle edits that bring out the best in a photograph have the most impact on a photograph.

And a 4th just for kicks:
4. If you are a portrait photographer, learn about the makeup technique called "contouring and highlighting", and apply it to both your lighting and your dodging and burning technique.


----------



## chuasam (Jul 16, 2015)

Don't use dodging and burning. 3% opacity brush on an overlay works way better


----------



## Buckster (Jul 16, 2015)

1. Learn and use keyboard shortcuts for the program for less clicking about and faster / more production.

2. Get a Wacom tablet and pen and get comfortable with using them.

3. Keep in mind that there are usually 10 or more ways to get to any particular result, so if one doesn't work well for you, try something else.


----------



## chuasam (Jul 16, 2015)

1. Store your Wacom pen safely. Those things are expensive to replace 
2. 32GB of RAM sounds like a lot - it isn't 
3. Photoshop CC2015 sucks - if you use the healing brush a lot.


----------

